# My 3 year old's "penis hurts" when he pees. HELP!



## annep

Ok so I haven't posted on here in a long time, but I need advice quick, I'm nervous.

My son is almost 3 and intact. We have already had tons of trouble just keeping doctors out of his diaper in the first few months, and have had one tell us we need to circ him eventually, why not now.

Two days ago he told me his penis hurts as he was peeing (he's still in diapers). I thought maybe it was in a weird position and blew it off.
Again today he said it hurts right before he started peeing. I asked him to show me where on his penis it hurts and he touched the very tip. He also said it only hurts when he's peeing.

I am so worried that if I bring this up to the doctor and don't know what the problem is, they are going to try to convince me to have him cut. I'm also worried that he might have a UTI and it will cause damage.

What should I do???

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## eepster

It's probably just seperation trauma or a touch of diaper rash, perfectly normal. Usually we reccomend having him pee in water, but since he is still in diapers you could try some diaper cream and see if that helps.

*If* he has *no* other UTI symptoms I would avoid the Dr for now, and give him a little cranberry juice just incase. If he is having other UTI symptom, and you take him to the Dr insist that they do a baggie catch instead of a catheter. If he does need to be cath'd at some point make sure they don't retract him. If the nurse doesn't know how to cath without retracting, then ask for a foriegn trained or NICU nurse to do it.


----------



## annep

What are some *other* UTI symptoms?
When he does use the potty, it's in large amounts, so I guess he's fine?

Thanks for the advice!!

Anne


----------



## hippiemommaof4

maybe he scratched it? My 20 month old son is always yanking his stuff when he gets the chance lol and he scratched his the other day







.


----------



## ared1

Other signs of UTI's can include fever and stomache ache. My boys often complain that the tip hurts and I usually try a baking soda bath, some nakey time and if needed a litle A&D ointment seems to work wonders.


----------



## annep

I don't think he scratched it, but it's possible. His father does all the bathing so I don't get to see that part. He doesn't seem to play with it that much, he's more into his butt.









The very tip of his penis is a tiny bit red, but there's not diaper rash at all anywhere else.

I know it's a bit separated because when he pees, it balloons up, but it doesn't retract in the slightest bit. So would that separation pain be from that or would it have to start retracting for there to be separation pain?

Could cloth diapers be irritation the tip, like maybe if all the soap is not washing out or something?


----------



## annep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ared1* 
Other signs of UTI's can include fever and stomache ache. My boys often complain that the tip hurts and I usually try a baking soda bath, some nakey time and if needed a litle A&D ointment seems to work wonders.

Unfortunately he has stomach aches every day of his life, so that wont help, but he doesn't have a fever thankfully.


----------



## hippiemommaof4

yeah cloth can cause it, some soaps can cause irritation or if the diapers arent getting clean enough or have buildup


----------



## Microsoap

I'm sure you probably already know, but JIC: Ballooning is perfectly natural.

I think it sounds like separation to me. I applaud you keeping him intact and protecting him from circ-happy doctors *($$$)*. I wish hime well!







:


----------



## annep

Awesome info., I'm relieved. Thanks everyone!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Surprised no one has linked this yet http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=764732 since he is ballooning and he dosnt have any other major symptoms of something being wrong it certainly sounds like seperation to me.


----------



## MaryLang

Sounds like separation to me too. My son had this around when he turned 3, I took him in thinking it was a UTI. The doc made a huge stink about it, even going into kidney infection talk, even kidney transplants







:. He really tried to scare me, but no UTI, and when I came here after my appoinment someone sent me that link MCat has it was like a light bulb went off.


----------



## annep

I wound up bringing him in to urgent care last night because he kept saying that it hurts to pee. They took urine and tested it and said it tested positive to bacteria. I asked them to fax it to the ped so they will have it right away. They gave us an antibiotic and we left.

I gave him the antibiotic tonight and he had an allergic reaction. I called the ped who said he never got a fax from them and doubts that it was positive because UTIs are very rare in infant boys, and if it was positive, why haven't they sent it.

He told me most likely it was his foreskin separating, and when we see him on Monday (we already had the appt) he would look at the penis by gently moving the foreskin without any force at all to see if the retractable skin in irritated. He said that a little bit of pain is totally normal if he has started to separate and he's pretty sure based on the description that that is what it is.

He also said that even with a UTI, he wont give him antibiotics unless it's
spread to the bladder.

Wow.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Sounds like you have a great ped. there but I dont agree with him manipulating the foreskin at all because of various reasons. Did you read the link I gave you above?


----------



## annep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Sounds like you have a great ped. there but I dont agree with him manipulating the foreskin at all because of various reasons. Did you read the link I gave you above?

I did! Thank you for that. Showed it to DH as well.
I was kind of surprised by what he said, in a good way. I assume that since he sounded like he knows about intact penises, that he wont do anything damaging, but I will always be on guard.
I'm glad you said that you don't agree with it. I wasn't that sure about what to think. I won't let the ped do anything but look.
His first doctor gave him a good yank when he was a newborn, and we had her kicked out of the practice. She had to leave the area entirely to find a new job, and that was before we knew any better. It just didn't look right to us.
What I'm trying to say is I wont let him get hurt, and thank you for pointing it out.

Anne


----------

